# Tabernacle ! (French Canadian)



## gingischan

Bonjour!

Comment traduire l'interjection francais-quebecquois «tabernacle!»?

Je serai reconnaissante de voir vos idées.

Merci


----------



## gingischan

Merci, En fait, je cherche le correspondent en hébreu.. mais je connais pas des amis israeliens  parlants ce dialecte..


----------



## gingischan

on dit "dieu!" comme dans toutes les langues. mais apart ça.....  De toute façon, a la fin je l'ai resolu en mettant "fuck" en ortographe hébreu..


----------



## David S

How do Israelis express "Fuck!"? No, not the verb, or the noun, or the adjective, or the adverb, but the exclamation.


----------



## gingischan

They mostly use the English exclamations as-is... (fuck! shit! oh, and there is also a curse from Arabic but this gets here a little uncomfortable to share in this forum..)


----------



## arielipi

אתה מתכוון לכוס עמק?


----------



## gingischan

oui c'est ça


----------



## garyg1

I grew up in Montreal and while not being a native French-speaker, I heard this exclamation all the time as well as the related term, "tabernoosh".   Of course the term derives from the religious article, the tabernacle, familiar to generations of French-Canadians who were tenacious in their faith until the last couple of decades or so.  As often happens, using the term as an oath was a kind of inversion, various psychological or cultural explanations have been offered.  I can't opine for a similar term in Hebrew, but despite the transgressive sound of the oath, I think "f**k" is too strong.  Often there is a humorous undertone to "tabernacle" or especially tabernoosh which seems at odds with so powerful an oath as "f**k".  The term has an element of exasperation, often a good-natured exasperation.  In English, "for god's sake" comes kind of close, or "christ", IMO, or maybe "goldarnit" or "dangit" are closer.  There is a group of these oaths in Quebec which share a religious origin, the other well-known one is "calice", meaning chalice, used in a way similar to tabernacle.

Gary


----------



## gingischan

Merci Garyg1 pour un commentaire super intéressant et enrichissant!

Bon weekend, Shabbath Shalom!


----------



## arielipi

קללות מיובאות בעברית מתקבלות ברמת טינופת נמוכה בהרבה מארצות המקור.
יוצאי הדופן הן קללות שמקורן בערבית.


----------



## garyg1

gingischan said:


> Merci Garyg1 pour un commentaire super intéressant et enrichissant!
> 
> Bon weekend, Shabbath Shalom!



Il me fait plaisir fournir mon avis.  J'espere, a mon tour, que vous avez passe une bonne fin de semaine.

Gary


----------

